# Shaw Savill Line - George Stewart?



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

I am trying to trace an old friend by the name of George Stewart. He went to Glasgow Tech with me in 1956 on the pre Sea course. I joined Blue Funnel and George joined Donaldson Line and was still with them when he was best Man at my wedding in 1963. We lost track of each other . 
I understand from John [Yogi] Taylor that George was 3rd Mate on Northern Star in 1964/65 when John was there as Apprentice. George's girl friend was Liz and she was Childrens Hostess on the ship. I believe they subsequently married.
I do not konw if George stayed at sea with Shaw Savill or where he went after 1965 although John Taylor said he thought that George and Liz settled in East coast of Scotland. 
Lennox Inglis [no relation] SN colleague, kindly gave me address of all George Stewarts married to an Elizabeth living in Scotland but so far drawn a blank.
Do any of you Shaw Savill guys remember George Stewart on Northern Star or any other ship?
Any clues or other help will be most appreciated.
regards to all 
Tom Inglis


----------



## yogi t (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Tom
Have forwarded your enquiry to some ex SSA shipmates , her maiden name was Purvis or Purves and she had been a teacher at Glen Buckie (spelling).

regards

John


----------



## yogi t (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Tom
It seems that I have given you incorrect infomation- Liz apparently married the First Officer on Northern Star --sorry about that. However my source said that perhaps the Shaw Savill Society in the UK might be of help??
He did also relate a story regarding George, a deceased passenger had been placed in the Neilson Stretcher and this was placed in the lift on B deck, while George was arranging for someone to accompany him someone had pressed the lift button on the Sun deck and away it went. With George racing up the stairs to the Sun Deck. On arrival on the Sun deck the doors opened and a distant Ahhhh was heard before he arrived to explain!!


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Yogi. How do I make contact with the Shaw Savill Society?
I will try them on the net.

Regards
Tom


----------



## yogi t (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom
Google" Graham Pepper Shaw Savill Society " they have annual get togethers in UK. I believe.

regards

John


----------

